# Visual Basic > Games and Graphics Programming > Game Demos >  [UPDATED] Try: "The Pirate Quest"

## squillz

hello.,
i just wanted to share this program to you guys. Hopefully you'll try it and give comments or suggestions on how to improve it.

The Pirate Quest is an edutainment program written/coded in VB-VS2010. Its my finals project in one of my computer subject. Took me about three weeks to prepare the resources, code, test and debug the program.


-the installer is a bit heavy (135MB) due an awful lot of resources (.swf, .wav, .png etc) embedded during coding.


Drop.IO (dotnet4 not included):

http://drop.io/jacmxta/asset/sasa-rar

Mediafire (dotnet4 included):

http://http://www.mediafire.com/?19silsxpc9e6smv

----------


## Nightwalker83

It looks great! Hopefully, I will be able to find the time to play it.

----------

